# [SOLVED] driver power state failure bsod



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

Greetings

I have been reading about "Driver State Failure BoSD on serveral forums. I bought a new computer last week and im having same problem. Can anyone help me here on how to read this dump files? Or point me to the right direction on finding the problem for this BoSD. 

Here the dump files.


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

I managed to read the Dump file. And all of them says that the BSod where caused by "ntoskrnl.exe" Any ideas one what might be causing this BSoD?? Any help will be very appreciated.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

NTOSKRNL.EXE is the core of the OS. If it was causing problems you'd see more issues other than the occasional BSOD. We see this result quite often, so the following requested info is needed.

Please provide this info in your next post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html



> NOTE: I have severe eye problems which have gotten worse over the last week. I may not be able to respond further until after my surgery at the end of this month or the middle of September. Feel free to PM another staff member for assistance if I do not respond in a timely manner. Please accept my apologies in advance.
> 
> I'll continue on as well as I am able to, thanks for your patience. Feel free to PM another staff member if it's taking too long.


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

Greetings here are all the files you ask me. I run the verifier and it caused a BSOD. the minidump file is attach to the minidump.rar

Latop specs:

Alienware M17x R3
Win7 Ultimate 64bit OEM
Core I7-2770QM
NVIDIA GTX 460M 1.5Gbit
8GB DDR3 RAM


Appreciate any help you can give me.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

The perfmon report shows multiple issues with your ESET Personal Firewall. Please do the following:


> *Anti-Virus Removal:*
> Please do the following:
> - download a free antivirus for testing purposes: Free AntiVirus
> - uninstall the *Eset* from your system (you can reinstall it, if so desired, when we're done troubleshooting)
> ...


I also notice remnants of McAfee from 1 Aug and earlier in the dump files. Have you removed McAfee recently? But because of this, have you scanned for malware recently (since the installation of the Eset Smart Security)?

I've seen issues with the Ultramon utility in the past, but nothing recently. I'd ensure that you have the latest available version from the Ultramon website (your current driver dates from 2008).

Also 9 of the 10 memory dumps hint at issues with nvlddmkm.sys (because it can't find symbol info). While this isn't a 100% diagnosis, it does indicate that the debugger is looking for info from that driver - so I have to wonder if it's causing issues.

In most cases the STOP 0x9F will list something like pci.sys as the cause, and buried deep down in the !analyze -v output will be a reference to a 3rd party driver. In this case that reference isn't there. So again I've got to wonder, why's it asking for info on nvlddmkm.sys (a component of your graphics drivers)?

So, let's concentrate our efforts on the video sub-system for now.
First, please do the following:
- download (but DON'T install) the latest WHQL video drivers from here: NVIDIA DRIVERS 280.26 WHQL
- uninstall the current video drivers from your system and reboot
- then install the freshly downloaded drivers and reboot again.
- monitor for further BSOD's

What settings did you use when running Driver Verifier. In this case it doesn't point to anything significant. It blamed the kernel (core) of the OS - and if that was truly the case you'd be having many more problems other than just getting the occasional BSOD.
I'd suggest that you run Driver Verifier using these settings:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


Your drivers are older, and some of these are associated with BSOD issues, I'd suggest updating these starting with the 2008 drivers, then the 2009, then the 2010 drivers.
OLDER DRIVERS PRESENT IN THE DUMP FILES
- Create a System Restore Point prior to doing any of this. *DO NOT* mess with the drivers themselves - leave the Windows\System32\drivers directory alone unless we specifically direct you to it!
- Please update these drivers from the device manufacturer's website - or uninstall them from your system. *Reference links are included below.*
- *DO NOT* use Windows Update or the Update Drivers function of Device Manager. 
- Please feel free to post back about any drivers that you are having difficulty locating.
- Windows Update exceptions may be noted below for Windows drivers: 


> ```
> [font=lucida console]
> iaStorV.sys         Thu Jun 10 20:46:19 2010 (4C11875B)
> iaStor.sys          Mon Sep 13 21:23:32 2010 (4C8ECE94)
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\081811-23946-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Aug 18 12:21:54.933 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:58.823
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`0987da10 fffff800`0478c3d8 fffffa80`0aec5c60
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\081011-24289-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Aug 10 12:37:22.479 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:08:28.369
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+3c )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_e3
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  ekrn.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_e3_VRF_nt!VerifierBugCheckIfAppropriate+3c
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000e3 fffffa80`0b410011 00000000`056ff3b4 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\081011-24538-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Aug 10 08:27:26.749 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:41.544
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`09875a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 fffffa80`072e6260
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080811-24039-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Aug  8 18:17:55.198 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:14.088
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`09859a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 fffffa80`0b4a4010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080811-28048-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Aug  8 08:16:25.374 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:12.264
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`09860a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 fffffa80`098b8950
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080711-28548-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Sun Aug  7 13:28:39.404 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:44:27.294
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07fd9a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 fffffa80`075ac2c0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080311-25755-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Wed Aug  3 16:53:09.640 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:30:41.419
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`09860a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 fffffa80`0dcf3c60
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080111-33134-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Aug  1 17:34:17.671 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:42:41.561
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`09851a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 fffffa80`07bf2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080111-21138-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Aug  1 16:10:02.072 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:37.962
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`09885a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 fffffa80`0bf8d010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\080111-21668-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17592.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110408-1631
Debug session time: Mon Aug  1 15:55:58.833 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:49.953
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`098d2a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 fffffa80`0c63ec60
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

Thanks i will do everything and let you know if it fix the problem or not.


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

Ok
This is what I manage to do so far. 
1.	Uninstall the Eset AV and installed. No driver problem reported on the Device manager Window so far.
2.	The Macafee came installed with the computer and I uninstall it the first time I use this PC
3.	In the process of uninstalling the Nvidia driver I got a BSOD. I managed to uninstall the second time around but couldn’t install the new driver you suggested because it said that I don’t have any compatible device. So I proceed to install the DELL/ALIENWARE diver instead. 
4.	I tried to find a new driver for the SATA/RAID since that is the one you pointed that need update (wdcsam64.sys) . But on the DELL page it says I have the latest. 
5.	I updated Ultramon. 

After I finish I tried to run a “Windows Experience Index” and that gave me two BSOD. Here is the Minidump for the last BSOD. Could it be a problem with the actual hardware? Do you think I need to call DELL to change the GPU?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

The dumps point to the video card driver. Since you've updated the driver, then next most likely problem is a hardware problem with the video card.

The UltraMon driver still dates from 2008.
Uninstall UltraMon and test to see if that stops the BSOD's

Please run these free stress tests to see what happens with the video card:


> > FurMark download site: FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net
> > *FurMark Setup:*
> > - If you have more than one GPU, select Multi-GPU during setup
> > - In the Run mode box, select "Stability Test" and "Log GPU Temperature"
> ...


Is the system still under warranty? If it fails the above stress tests it will probably need a hardware repair.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082011-27268-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Aug 20 20:06:20.465 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:13.355
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`07fd2a10 fffff800`047903d8 fffffa80`07327610
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082011-21871-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Aug 20 16:17:51.560 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:57.450
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : pci.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_ACPI_IMAGE_pci.sys
Bugcheck code 0000009F
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`09851a10 fffff800`00b9c3d8 fffffa80`0987db70
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\FUBAR\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\082011-24242-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Aug 20 13:49:45.009 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:17.899
BugCheck D1, {0, 2, 0, fffff8800186761e}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+24f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_NETIO!NsiEnumerateObjectsAllParametersEx+24f
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0186761e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

The furmark didn't gave me any error so far. here is the output. When i run the Prime95 my CPU cores go up to 85C, is it safe to keep pushing for 6 hours or not. I stop the test until your recommendation. Thanks for all your help so far you have been amazing. 

Almost forgot I uninstalled the Ultramon.


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

Just in case anyone still read this post. I did a format and then re-install everything on my laptop. But without luck, I keep receiving BSoD. Can we say this whole problem might be a faulty GPU video card. I need to call DELL Warranty service to ask for a replacement. Appreciate any help!!!!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

I suggest that you contact Dell Support since the system is still under warranty.


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

Good Luck w/ Dell Support.

Please post back w/ the outcome.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

I call them yesterday. The say that this week a tech is coming to change the GPU. Let you know if that solve my problem.


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

OK Dell came today and change my GPU. Guess what no late than 15 min after the guy was gone another BoSD. Could it be other hardware instead of the GPU. What do you think guys?????


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

I suggest that you call Dell Support back immediately.

In the interim. . .

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - Download Speccy 1.12.265 - FileHippo.com
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

Ok guys sorry for the late response but it have been 3 long weeks fighting with Dell Support:3angry2::3angry1::3angry1:. Let’s see how to resume this whole mess. 
Well after 4 technical visit to try and fix my computer. And after changing the Mobo, CPU and GPU they decide that there was an incompatibility problem with the NVIDIA GTX 460 1.5gb. They change my card to a Radeon 6970 2gb to see if my problems stop. They also upgrade my CPU form the Intel i7-2720QM to an i7-2820QM because of all the problems I’ve been put thru. So in the end I have an upgraded CPU and GPU:grin::grin:. I still have doubts about the performance of the Radeon I personally prefer Nvidia but let’s see how this one works. 
In the end the whole problem was caused by a problem with the Nvidia GTX460 that was making the card use more power than it supposed to. One of the guys I spoke told me that this is a known problem and Alienware/DELL is working to change the GPU for all the users having BSoD. So if anyone has an Alienware product with this same problem, call support and have your GPU change for other model. 
Thanks to you all @ TechSupport Forum for the help!!!!!!!!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

You are most welcome.

Thank you for posting back -- very much appreciated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## datathoid (Oct 14, 2011)

Had EXACT same problem with the EXACT same laptop. Called dell, told them everything and they are sending a technician out in a couple days to replace my 460gtx with a 560 gtx. Not as big of an upgrade as OP, but I am cursed to only trust Nvidia (even though its their card that has the compatibility issue X0 ) 

For anyone else that has the DRIVER POWER STATE FAILURE 0X9f BSOD, and a M17X r3 with a 460 gtx, call Dell and have them switch your card.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know! Here's proof that posting your problems can not only help you get your stuff fixed - but it can also help others to get their stuff fixed.

Thanks to all of you for your contributions to this topic!!!


----------



## Bidin (Dec 28, 2011)

I have had the exact same problem for months. Thank you for posting this. I'm going to have to make a call to dell in the morning.


----------



## Bidin (Dec 28, 2011)

I called Alienware, we ended up doing a bunch of tests on it for a week via the remote access thing. They wanted me to send my Laptop back to their Warehouse for over a week so they could test / replace any malfunctioning parts.
I got my laptop back 2 days ago. Within 2 hours of it being on a driver power state failure bsod happened during a windows update. Over 2 days its happened 3 more times.
During the replace / repair they just replaced the graphics card with the same model of card.
Right now, this laptop is an expensive paperweight.


----------



## eldrinlanister (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you are having the same problem. I can tell you that the problem it is the video card because since they change my GPU I haven't have any BoSD at all. I recommend that you request a GPU upgrade for your laptop. I don't
Know why they ask you to send the laptop to them. In my case the send a tech to my workplace to change the parts so you could ask for the same. Hope you solve this soon.


----------



## Bidin (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for your support.
When I first called up the customer support they acted like they had never seen this problem before. I linked them to this forum and told them it would most likely be fixed by a gpu upgrade, yet they still wanted to do it their way.
If so many machines are affected by this problem, why haven't they found a fix yet. I'm trying to get this solved today.


----------



## Bidin (Dec 28, 2011)

Awsome, 
So I called up, was on hold for 20 minutes while they found the tech that I had before and was told they'd call back in 10 mins. I call back 2 hours later with the old tech no where to be found and get a new tech, who suggests we run all the tests over again including re-installing the operating system etc etc. He then decides he needs to re-install the video drivers and video driver bios. Only problem is once he wipes them off my system he cant figure out a way to re-install them. After an hour and a half phone call he decides the second video card they just installed 6 days ago is faulty because the computer wont detect anything and an onsite repair guy is coming in 3 days to replace it with the SAME model. 
He fed me some BS about how windows updates are corrupting the operating system which is causing the bsods, basically telling me I cant use windows update.
I'd like to thank the technician that took my computer today from a working system that BSODs every once and a while to a system with no graphics card that I cant even use for anything for 3 days.

Am I being too polite letting them run their millions of tests? I really just want to demand a new video card. I'm super angry about this. UGH


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bidin said:


> ...He fed me some BS about how windows updates are corrupting the operating system which is causing the bsods, basically telling me I cant use windows update.
> .....
> 
> Am I being too polite letting them run their millions of tests? I really just want to demand a new video card. I'm super angry about this. UGH


That is exactly as you described - BS. Windows Updates is not the issue here.

Demand a new card; flood their customer service with emails and phone calls.

Include a link to this thread in the emails.


----------



## Bidin (Dec 28, 2011)

Repair Tech came this morning and replaced the "faulty" graphics card with a new one, which re-acted the same way the old one did. The repair dude called up dell and they told him for me to call them. I called up dell for help getting the drivers running and was given a new tech specalist who eventually found a way to get my video card recognized using some nvidia_multi-device_a02_r316025 drivers instead of the ones recommended for my computer. (I'm sure if the tech tried this 3 days ago it would have worked, both cards were acting the same way to me). So I asked him why the drivers recommended on the dell site weren't working and he told me that he did not know, and there were very few people that needed those drivers.(I then asked if the drivers were specific to the video card and he said yes. What I got from that is they didn't sell a lot of systems with that video card)

After he restored I told him about the history of my problem and led him here to ask him some questions. I basically told him that we seem to be having the same problem and the solution was solved by getting an upgrade. I also showed him what you said about windows upgrade etc and he said while he understands where I am coming from Alienware never recommends using windows update(what is that about, from what I was taught windows updates protect your computer etc.). Even though he listened to me at the end he was acting super reluctant to telling me they'll upgrade it. I said, "I've been having these same problems, I believe its caused by the graphics card, you guys don't believe me. If I continue to get BSODs I'll be calling back for a graphics card upgrade". He replied to that with, "we most likely wont be able to upgrade it, but we can get something better" (I was a little confused by this but wanted to get off the phone after 2 hours).

I got the techs email address and am supposed to email him if I encounter another problem. I wont update windows and I'll use their graphics card, but I have a bad feeling I'll be getting a BSOD in a couple of hours anyway. 
Sigh.


----------



## Bidin (Dec 28, 2011)

I havent gotten a BSOD yet, but I feel that my system is underperforming. I was running Star Wars the Old Republic last night and kept getting video lag. I also get these weird grey bars on the side of my screen sometimes.
Is this due to the funny drivers or the video card?
I keep running this Heaven DX11 Benchmarking program on the default settings and the highest score i've gotten is 406. Is there any other program I should run to test it?
Thanks


----------



## Bidin (Dec 28, 2011)

I sent an e-mail this afternoon to the tech and he responded within an hour (awsome).
Apparently when he installed the drivers on the graphics card the default settings weren't for high performance mode or something.
He just changed a couple settings and everything seems alright... for now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If Windows Updates is trying to install an unwanted video driver, you could change the settings to "Download... but let me choose which ones to install"


----------



## Bidin (Dec 28, 2011)

aye, the tech changed that a while ago. ( I turned it off completely, dont check for updates, to prove a point, that it'd still bsod)
I know what the under performing problem is about.
BSOD happened again.
I'm on my final straw.
I also just checked my mobile bill since I am a student and don't have a landline. I was on the phone with them 366 minutes between Dec 14 and Jan 14 costing me 120$ in extra charges, and they've already eaten all my minutes till feb (over 200 minutes this month)
I'm ready to send an email saying send me an upgraded graphics card or give me a refund.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

Zip up the dumps if you want -- I'll take a look for anything new, but I would demand a refund at this point.

Sorry to hear of the phone charges.


----------



## Bidin (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: driver power state failure bsod*

You can knock yourself out with the minidumps, but it won't change anything. I believe the one on the 16th was caused by the nvidia drivers getting un-installed, which is why its not a power state etc..
I've been preparing to send the email, demanding an upgrade or a refund. I figure they wont answer me till atleast Monday, so I can send it out Sunday night and hopefully get a response Monday during the day.
Honestly getting a refund and having to order a new system would be kind of a hastle, I'd rather just get that upgraded card. That's what i'm hoping for, and maybe a sorry we've got terrible tech support gift in addition. But after so many hours on the phone and debugging just to arrive at the same spot we were a month and a half ago, i'm not prepared to do it their way anymore.


----------

